# Are these sour cherries?



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

DH and I think these may be sour cherries. They look and taste like cherries. We looked in a tree identification book but we're not totally sure. Opinions?

If they are sour cherries, does anyone have any good recipes for using them? I don't think there will be enough for a pie because they look awfully small.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Are they sour? They look more like sweet cherries. Royal anns or rainiers. They may be seedlings since you say they are small. Sour cherries are more sour, even when ripe, and the flesh is more juicy than sweet cherries, many times if real ripe the seed comes out with the stem....James

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Ann_cherry


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

They didn't taste very sour to me. They didn't seem as sweet as sweet cherries though. I'm fine with whichever they turn out to be. We're making more tree discoveries every time we walk the property (think we have some young black walnuts and some crabapples too (although DH thinks those might be apples-- forgot to take pictures of those last time).


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Looks like Montmorency pie cherries to me. They are considered a sour cherry, but a really ripe one isn't overly sour.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I just planted 3 more of these cherrys, I have 3 others(and a Queen Anne and Black Cherry (forgot name ). There is nothing better than Juice made from these. I also make a cherry /vodka sugar mix. Cherry wine is great too.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for all your help folks. I was looking forward to picking the cherries today but when we went out to the farm today, those ROTTEN BIRDS had stripped every cherry off both trees. Aaaargh! Guess next year I'll make sure to get some orchard netting.


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

They look like the ones i have in my front yard. Mine are really sour. I don't think they're ripe yet. I've been looking for something to do with them too. The birds and squirrels eat them, but then drop the pits and i end up with a starter orchard in my front yard.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

7thswan said:


> I just planted 3 more of these cherrys, I have 3 others(and a Queen Anne and Black Cherry (forgot name ). There is nothing better than Juice made from these. I also make a cherry /vodka sugar mix. Cherry wine is great too.


How do you make your tart cherry juice Swan? I just brought home a bunch today from a local orchard.

I was planning to just cook them down some, strain them and add a smidgen of sugar (I like tart flavors) Is there a better way?


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

You can mix with other friuts too get enough too make a pie.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> How do you make your tart cherry juice Swan? I just brought home a bunch today from a local orchard.
> 
> I was planning to just cook them down some, strain them and add a smidgen of sugar (I like tart flavors) Is there a better way?


Sorry I didn't see this. I make it like most people make grape juice. Just put a cup of cherrys in a quart jar, add as much sugar as you want fill with boiling water,then process (HWB).Do not squish the fruit in or it will be cloudy. I also make grape juice this way,but fill the jar entirely full,add the water and sugar. It is concetrateted this way and can be thinned to about 3 to 1. Cherry juice is my favorite and would trade grapes for cherrys anyday.


----------

